# Hello from Seneca Lake, NY



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for opinion's on weather I should buy a 1986 Catalina 22 or a 1986 Oday 222. First boat with two little children. Experienced Hobie Cat sailor, Thank You Andy


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Andy,

Welcome aboard from another "Finger Laker"!

I don't currently have a boat; but expect to have one on Seneca Lake by next year (Or possibly Cayuga, as I work in Ithaca now.)

Personally, with small children, I would bump up to a Catalina 27.

Fred


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Andy. I don't know much about the Oday but Catalinas are good boats. Whatever gets the juices flowing go for.


----------

